# Province nomination - SINP - Occupation in Demand



## Naira (May 22, 2014)

Hi,

I have created my express entry profile with CRS score as 387. I am an IT professional residing with 7years of work exp. Understand that my score is low and will not be picked up in the draw. I am currently trying to apply under province nomination(PNP).

Can someone guide what provinces should I apply for? 

Recently, SINP was opened.

As per one of the SINP - Occupations In-Demand sub-category, there is an eligibility criteria and my occupation falls under the Professional licensure requirement.

"Obtain proof of eligibility for Saskatchewan licensure if their profession is regulated in Saskatchewan and requires mandatory (compulsory) certification or licensing."

How can I obtain the licensure & meet this requirement?

Can someone let us know if we are eligible to apply for any other provinces like Alberta, Nova scotia or New Brunswick which requires job offer.

Regards,
Naira


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Naira said:


> Can someone guide what provinces should I apply for?


Shouldn't you apply to a province in which you would want to live?





> How can I obtain the licensure & meet this requirement?


Try Googling the info.


----------

